# The Laughing Thread



## RainstormZA (28/4/18)

I was on Fb checking stuff out and their laughing gifs made me almost kill myself, choking on vape clouds .

Laughter is the best medicine - watching others laugh, in turn making yourself laugh because it's funny for no reason.

Gifs, videos and laughing babies are welcome!


----------



## RainstormZA (28/4/18)

Oh my lawd! I practically almost died laughing...


----------



## RainstormZA (28/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/4/18)

The beginning is alright but once you're in a few minutes, it gets more funnier. 

Needed a toilet roll to blow my nose and wipe the laughter tears off my face.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (28/4/18)

OMG last video for tonight. This killed me


----------



## RainstormZA (29/4/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (11/8/19)

OMG I never laughed so much in my life, I became a snotkop!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

